# [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lawrence,

I had a quick look at the site and came across the following:
"WE feature the Worlds best Controllers, chargers and we have a NEW
patentable LITHIUM IRON PHOSPHATE that can get you 200 miles on a
charge and we can generate even longer distances as we drive utilizing
state-of-the-art electronics and wind generation."
Ref: http://www.purevehicles.com/car_electronics_etc

I don't know anything about their 'Bandit' vehicle, but "generate even
longer distances as we drive utilizing ... wind generation" seems very
sketchy to me.

-Nick

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, now we have two companies (Amp Motor Works too) mentioning Lithium
Phosphate batteries. Are these something worth considering? A123s? Or are
they something the list has already dismissed?

On Fri, May 23, 2008 at 7:44 AM, nicolas drouin <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lawrence,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Larence,

You live in California don't you? If so I'd check on the weight of these
before buying one. California has a max weight of 1500 lbs for motor
cycles.
If it weighs more than that you probably won't be able to register it.

For folks living in other states, check your state laws before purchasing
a "motorcycle" like this. Many states have silly restricitions on what
can be registered as a motorcycle, I can think of at least three states
where these aren't legal and there might be more.

> Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the list
> is
> a proud new owner please respond with your experiences. As yet I haven't
> talked to anyone that has bought a new one. Lawrence Rhodes....
>
> Urgent...only two days left of sale to public
>
> WE have attached photos of the BANDIT. Also look at specs on our
> websites
> www.purevehicles.com, www.amenenvironmental.com, www.caseycarsdirect.com.
>
> The cars carry a two year bumper to bumper warranty and a 30 day money
> back
> guaranty. Retail on these vehicles is between $14,900 and $15,900 and
> wholesale to dealers is $11,500.
>
> We offered a special at $12,500 and sold a slug of them. We now have just
> two left from this special. Tonite our staff met at the plant and we are
> selling the remaining two at $8,000 each plus $400 for delivery anywhere
> in
> USA. These are ready to ship except for the transaxles which we have to
> install and connect to the motors once the transaxles arrive.
>
> Once these are gone, we will be gearing up for the next set of deliveries
> in
> late July. The decision was made to sell these as we are moving into a
> much
> larger fabrication facility and opening our new show room in Las Vegas.
> It
> was a "cash flow" decision and also one precipitated by logistics of
> moving
> them to the bigger plant.
>
> THIS E-MAIL IS GOING TO SEVERAL LAST MINUTE BUYERS SO IT IS FIRST TO ORDER
> GETS THE VEHICLES. You can buy either both or one of these vehicles at
> this
> price. They (or it) will be delivered within 4 weeks and the cars are
> all-inclusive, including air conditioning and full warranty.
>
> On Tuesday, we are setting up a second tooling shop to build our own
> steering mechanisms and axles so I will be out most of the day. I will
> forward the phones into my cell and try to catch as many calls as
> possible.
> If you want one or both of the vehicles, I would highly suggest that you
> call early and, if you cannot reach anything but voice mail, leave a
> message
> that you want the deal. I will check voice mails as time permits.
>
> All orders must be prepaid. The driver will collect freight of $400 per
> unit.
>
> The payment must be wire transferred as follows, $8,000 per vehicle to:
> Payment to be wire transferred as follows:
> to the account of AMERICAN ENVIRONMENTAL TECHNOLOGIES
> account number 500238933
> c/o HANMI Bank
> 9122 Garden Grove Boulevard
> Garden Grove , California 92844
> bank phone 714-741-4420
> bank routing code 122039399
>
> At this late stage and with the volume of e-mails we are sending out
> tonite
> with this offer, we anticipate that they will be sold by noon your time.
> Its
> a special-special offer and $3500 below wholesale. They will sell quickly
> on Tuesday morning.
>
> There is no need to call if you do not want this "below manufacturing
> cost"
> deal but call if you do and once the money is wired , all others will be
> told that they are sold.
> These cars are the Cadillacs of the industry and are fully assembled and
> fully equipped. They can be driven off of our delivery truck. We
> probably
> will be delivering them ourselves because we can bring them down with the
> American Icons that are going to a government show in about 3 weeks.
>
> See attached. The one on the trailer is actually one of the two cars that
> we showed at an EV show photographed as it was being transported back.
>
> In total, this e-mail is being sent to the 17 buyers who want the cars the
> most.
>
> Very truly,
> Fred Barlow
> American Environmental Technologies, Inc.
> 310-213-6501 www.purevehicles.com www.caseycarsdirect.com
>
>
>
> www.amenenvironmental.com
> www.purevehicles.com
> www.caseycarsdirect.com
> call 310-213-6501
> fax: 303-317-6326
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries are what A123 is based on,
although A123 has their proprietary nanomaterials that other Lithium
Iron Phosphate batteries don't.

The technology is promising for EVs due to high power, better safety
than standard lithium, and lower material costs than standard Lithium.

They're heavier than standard Lithium, but still much lighter than lead.

A few list members bought Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries from a
Chinese company called Headway; hopefully we'll hear how they perform
in the coming months.

-Morgan LaMoore



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ok, now we have two companies (Amp Motor Works too) mentioning Lithium
> > Phosphate batteries. Are these something worth considering? A123s? Or are
> > they something the list has already dismissed?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Morgan LaMoore" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 10:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.


> The Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries are what A123 is based on,
> although A123 has their proprietary nanomaterials that other Lithium
> Iron Phosphate batteries don't.
>
> The technology is promising for EVs due to high power, better safety
> than standard lithium, and lower material costs than standard Lithium.
>
> They're heavier than standard Lithium, but still much lighter than lead.
>
> A few list members bought Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries from a
> Chinese company called Headway; hopefully we'll hear how they perform
> in the coming months.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
>


> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Ok, now we have two companies (Amp Motor Works too) mentioning Lithium
> >> Phosphate batteries. Are these something worth considering? A123s? Or are
> >> they something the list has already dismissed?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the list is
> > a proud new owner please respond with your experiences. As yet I haven't
> > talked to anyone that has bought a new one. Lawrence Rhodes....
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was kind of wondering why it has a radiator grill.

>
> Is that a tailpipe in that picture?
> http://purevehicles.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/red_car_5.273220050_std.jpg
>
> Is this a photoshopped image?
> http://purevehicles.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/bandit_in_driveway.2110626_std.jpg
>
> http://search.bbb.org/Results.aspx?ph=310-213-6501
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had several phone conversations with Fred and I have asked repeatedly
for a copy of the Owners manual for the Bandit. I have also offered to fly
out to their site and buy one of these Bandits if they would show me one of
them. Now I am not saying this is a sham but so far I am not received any
documentation on this vehicle from Fred or have I received a date that I can
visit their facilities to view and test drive one of their popular Bandits.
I have seen too many people taken advantage of lately by super advertising
websites. I would love to buy one of these vehicles if it can do what they
claim but I am not going to send anyone eight to ten thousand dollars for
something that I can not see. I would also like to see information from
anyone on this list that has actually purchased one of these vehicles. I
keep hoping that someday someone will actually be able to build a vehicle
such as this but I am not convinced that day has come yet. I am open to be
proven wrong and I am still ready, willing and able to get on a plane and
fly to their facility to view and test drive a bandit and if it is all they
say it is then I will buy at least one on the spot maybe more. Until that
time arrives then my advice is to be careful of offers that do not show any
proof such as these. We all know how easy it is to build a website and put
information on that website to try to convince everyone that you have the
greatest product since sliced bread. I can even build one of these web
sites myself. 

Thanks, Freddie

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/899
http://www.southernev.com








-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of dave cover
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 8:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.

Ok, now we have two companies (Amp Motor Works too) mentioning Lithium
Phosphate batteries. Are these something worth considering? A123s? Or are
they something the list has already dismissed?

On Fri, May 23, 2008 at 7:44 AM, nicolas drouin <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Lawrence,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The first picture is taken in China of a gasoline car.

The second picture is not even a good photoshop. The sun was behind the
camera for the picture for the picture of the car and in front of the camera
for the picture of the houses. The rear tire had to be blurred to hide the
transition.

When you have to photoshop a car into a picture it is usually because you
don't actually have a car to start with... 

This is the old Keystone Flyer scam. Hopefully he will join Michael Papp
where he belongs.

..
Norm
http://www.wacparts.com



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Matt C
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 9:22 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.



> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the list
> is
> > a proud new owner please respond with your experiences. As yet I haven't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Back in February the wholesale cost was $8,900, apparently they have
bumped the wholesale cost up to $11,500 in order to sell them at a
discount.

Now he is claiming that $8,000 is below manufacturer's cost.

Something sounds a bit fishy about this, I'm not a math wiz or anything,
but if 8,900 was the wholesale cost and 8,000 is below manufacturers cost,
that doesn't seem to leave a whole lot of room for profit.

I can't find anything on the web from any of their "customers". I'd think
that if someone somewhere had at least sat in one of these, that there'd
be a blog mentioning it somewhere.

That plus the facts that all the photos on the website, even the cheesy
"Icon" are obviously photoshopped....well, confidence is not high.

> I have had several phone conversations with Fred and I have asked
> repeatedly
> for a copy of the Owners manual for the Bandit. I have also offered to
> fly
> out to their site and buy one of these Bandits if they would show me one
> of
> them. Now I am not saying this is a sham but so far I am not received any
> documentation on this vehicle from Fred or have I received a date that I
> can
> visit their facilities to view and test drive one of their popular
> Bandits.
> I have seen too many people taken advantage of lately by super advertising
> websites. I would love to buy one of these vehicles if it can do what
> they
> claim but I am not going to send anyone eight to ten thousand dollars for
> something that I can not see. I would also like to see information from
> anyone on this list that has actually purchased one of these vehicles. I
> keep hoping that someday someone will actually be able to build a vehicle
> such as this but I am not convinced that day has come yet. I am open to
> be
> proven wrong and I am still ready, willing and able to get on a plane and
> fly to their facility to view and test drive a bandit and if it is all
> they
> say it is then I will buy at least one on the spot maybe more. Until that
> time arrives then my advice is to be careful of offers that do not show
> any
> proof such as these. We all know how easy it is to build a website and
> put
> information on that website to try to convince everyone that you have the
> greatest product since sliced bread. I can even build one of these web
> sites myself.
>
> Thanks, Freddie
>
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/899
> http://www.southernev.com
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of dave cover
> Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 8:47 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.
>
> Ok, now we have two companies (Amp Motor Works too) mentioning Lithium
> Phosphate batteries. Are these something worth considering? A123s? Or are
> they something the list has already dismissed?
>
> On Fri, May 23, 2008 at 7:44 AM, nicolas drouin <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >
> >> Hi Lawrence,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For Ohio, see this article: 
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/05/05/ohio-refuses-to-license-electric-3-wheelers/
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/05/05/ohio-refuses-to-license-electric-3-wheelers/ 

Scott




> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> >
> > -snip-
> > For folks living in other states, check your state laws before purchasing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL

The ah..."gentleman" running that website must monitor this list. The
photos in question have been erased from the website.

He left this one though:
http://purevehicles.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/red_car_3.273222437.jpg

clearly showing the front of the vehicle, with someone else's emblem on
the front, just above the radiator grill.


> The first picture is taken in China of a gasoline car.
>
> The second picture is not even a good photoshop. The sun was behind the
> camera for the picture for the picture of the car and in front of the
> camera
> for the picture of the houses. The rear tire had to be blurred to hide
> the
> transition.
>
> When you have to photoshop a car into a picture it is usually because you
> don't actually have a car to start with...
>
> This is the old Keystone Flyer scam. Hopefully he will join Michael Papp
> where he belongs.
>
> ..
> Norm
> http://www.wacparts.com
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Matt C
> Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 9:22 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.
>


> > Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the
> >> list
> > is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

1. Not to mention that a 'slug' has no definition that pertains to a 
quantity of items (other than a 'shot').

2. He needs to sell two $8000 cars for cash-flow? He's in the car 
business and he's concerned about $16,000?
3. The cars will be available after he gets the transaxles? Does he 
really mean the electric motor assembly? The stuff he needs to convert 
the gas vehicles he probably actually has?

I am faintly encouraged though - there must be something going on to 
cause these various 'companies' to come out with these various small 
vaporware EVs. Even though most look like a scam to me, there seems to 
be something in the works. The Mitubisha MiEV video posted the other day 
looked pretty real.

- SteveS

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This has all the markings of a scam:
* rush the buyer to a sale
* require a buyer to wire the car
* flat delivery fee anywhere in US (that's just not possible!)
* BBB has three listings for the company with different addresses and one 
is a PO box
* not actually saying how many were sold ( what is a slug? )
* three different web sites and company names for the same thing

And plus there's numerous technical warnings
* why the hell would the tool up their own shop to make steering mechanisms 
and axles? what kind of steering mechanism do they use for a 3 wheeled 
vehicle?
* I used to mess around in a 3 wheeled gas cushman, and that thing would 
roll at will around any corner above 20mph. Anyone remember why we now have 
"4-wheelers" and not "3-wheelers" ? Even if this is real, please don't buy 
it, there's no way that thing could be safe with 4 people at 50mph!!!!
* the photo is definately photoshopped. Besides being "placed" in the 
driveway, it really looks to me like this is a 4 wheeled vehicle with the 
front wheels "removed"

Jon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jon Wagner wrote:
> 
> > * not actually saying how many were sold ( what is a slug? )
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

haha that should read wire the CASH
> * require a buyer to wire the car

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Definitely Chinese factories in the background. Not that that's a bad
thing.......

Mark Grasser
Balyntec
Marine Products, LLC
828-581-4601
[email protected]


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 7:29 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.

LOL

The ah..."gentleman" running that website must monitor this list. The
photos in question have been erased from the website.

He left this one though:
http://purevehicles.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/red_car_3.273222437.j
pg

clearly showing the front of the vehicle, with someone else's emblem on
the front, just above the radiator grill.


> The first picture is taken in China of a gasoline car.
>
> The second picture is not even a good photoshop. The sun was behind the
> camera for the picture for the picture of the car and in front of the
> camera
> for the picture of the houses. The rear tire had to be blurred to hide
> the
> transition.
>
> When you have to photoshop a car into a picture it is usually because you
> don't actually have a car to start with...
>
> This is the old Keystone Flyer scam. Hopefully he will join Michael Papp
> where he belongs.
>
> ..
> Norm
> http://www.wacparts.com
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Matt C
> Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 9:22 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.
>


> > Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the
> >> list
> > is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SteveS wrote:
> 
> > 3. The cars will be available after he gets the transaxles?
> > Does he really mean the electric motor assembly? The stuff he
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not much of a problem. Have a look on the wayback machine. Can't erase the
ones on that
server.

Dave

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 4:29 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.

LOL

The ah..."gentleman" running that website must monitor this list. The
photos in question have been erased from the website.

He left this one though:
http://purevehicles.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/red_car_3.273222437.j
pg

clearly showing the front of the vehicle, with someone else's emblem on
the front, just above the radiator grill.


> The first picture is taken in China of a gasoline car.
>
> The second picture is not even a good photoshop. The sun was behind the
> camera for the picture for the picture of the car and in front of the
> camera
> for the picture of the houses. The rear tire had to be blurred to hide
> the
> transition.
>
> When you have to photoshop a car into a picture it is usually because you
> don't actually have a car to start with...
>
> This is the old Keystone Flyer scam. Hopefully he will join Michael Papp
> where he belongs.
>
> ..
> Norm
> http://www.wacparts.com
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Matt C
> Sent: Friday, May 23, 2008 9:22 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A slug of Bandits sold.
>


> > Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> Here is a message I got from Fred @ Pure vehicles. If anyone on the
> >> list
> > is
> ...


----------

